# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Νοκια Ν72 Ασπρη οθονη

## dhmhtrios

καλησπερα,εχω το νοκια Ν72 το οποιο εχει συνεχως ασπρη οθονη.Εκανα ενναλαγη με δετερη οθονη αλλα ειναι ενταξει η οθονη του.Κατι με την πλακετα πρεπει να ειναι αλλα δυστηχως δεν γνωριζω κ πολλα κ θελω τα φωτα σας εαν μπορω να κανω κατι εγω ή αν αξιζει κ ποσο περιπου θα κοστισει η επισκευη αυτου του κινητου.23042011277.jpg23042011278.jpg

----------


## rep

αν εχεις μεγεθυντικο φακο δες τον κονεκτορα που κουμπωνει επανω η οθονη αν ειναι ξεκολημενος πατα με ενα κολητηρι τις επαφες.

----------


## dhmhtrios

Οκ θα το κοιταξω.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## PCMan

> καλησπερα,εχω το νοκια Ν72 το οποιο εχει συνεχως ασπρη οθονη.Εκανα ενναλαγη με δετερη οθονη αλλα ειναι ενταξει η οθονη του.Κατι με την πλακετα πρεπει να ειναι αλλα δυστηχως δεν γνωριζω κ πολλα κ θελω τα φωτα σας εαν μπορω να κανω κατι εγω ή αν αξιζει κ ποσο περιπου θα κοστισει η επισκευη αυτου του κινητου.23042011277.jpg23042011278.jpg


Στα 4 ν70 που είχα/είχαν φίλοι, τα 3 έπαθαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν φτιάχνεται. Δεν φταίει η οθόνη πάντως ούτε ο κονέκτορας.

----------


## rep

μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος Νικο....

----------


## PCMan

> μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος Νικο....


Πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η πλακέτα ή στην χειρότερη να αλλαχτεί το εξάρτημα που έχει πρόβλημα.
Αν αλλάξεις πλακέτα καλύτερα να πάρεις καινούριο τηλ. 
Και να το επισκευάσεις δηλαδή σίγουρα δεν συμφαίρει(ποιός ασχολείται με τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες?) για ένα τόσο παλιό τηλέφωνο.

----------


## rep

Νικο επισκευαζω τηλεφωνα πολλα χρονια εχω δει μερικες δεκαδες n70-n72 κλπ δεν ειχαν παραπανω απο δυο-τρια μη επισκευασημο προβλημα.

----------


## leosedf

Τι πλακέτες λέτε ρε παιδιά. Όπως λέει και ο Χρυσόστομος τα περισσότερα επισκευάζονται, εκτός αν έχει κοπεί γραμμή σε εσωτερικό layer της πλακέτας. Αν έχεις τα κατάλληλα διαγνωστικά, ανταλλακτικά, εργαλεία αυτά επισκευάζονται.
btw Χριστός Ανέστη.

----------


## dhmhtrios

> Τι πλακέτες λέτε ρε παιδιά. Όπως λέει και ο Χρυσόστομος τα περισσότερα επισκευάζονται, εκτός αν έχει κοπεί γραμμή σε εσωτερικό layer της πλακέτας. Αν έχεις τα κατάλληλα διαγνωστικά, ανταλλακτικά, εργαλεία αυτά επισκευάζονται.
> btw Χριστός Ανέστη.


Αληθως Ανεστη,χρονια πολλα.
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι επισκευαζεται και ειμαι κατα του καινουργιου,πλεον η κριση δεν σου παει η καρδια να το πεταξεις κ να παρεις καινουργιο.Αν κατεχεις εστω κ λιγο κατι θα γινει,η προσπαθεια μετραει κ ας αποτυχεις.

----------


## takisegio

χρονια πολλα σε ολους !!!!η οθονη δεν φταιει στο κονεκτορα ειναι το προβλημα (μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες)-εξ οψεωσ παντως φαινεται αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενο -ελεγξε για υγρασια -ανεβασε φωτο της πλακετας και οθονης

----------


## wow

Xρόνια πολλά Καλή Ανάσταση 
¨Οταν μιλάμε για διαγνωστικά για κινητά πέρα από παλμογράφους και πολύμετρα ακριβείας τι άλλο απαιτείται ? Logic - spectrum analysers και διαγνωστικά όπως το ακόλουθο π.χ.? 
http://www.gsmmalik.com/Prdct%20dtl/dreambox/drembx.htm
Μεγεθυντικός αρκει 5-8Χ η θέλει τουλάχιστον 10-15Χ? 
(Στη  χώρα μας οι τεχνικοί κινητής είναι ουσιαστικά  αυτοδίδακτοι με  τεχνικό υπόβαθρο ηλεκτρονικής ? Οι διάφορες ειδικότητες  που υπάρχουν σχετικές υποτίθεται με το αντικείμενο από ότι έιδα μόνο βασικά ηλεκτρονικά έχουν στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών τους )

----------


## leosedf

Θα προτιμούσα στερεοσκόπιο μέχρι 80χ είναι αρκετό.
Έχει πολλές συσκευές, δεν είναι απαράιτητα διαγνωστικές. Προτιμώ επίσης τα original tools των κατασκευαστών αν είναι να προχωρώ σύμφωνα με τα service manuals. Βέβαια πολλά άλλα πράγματα γίνονται με τη χρήση εργαλείων τρίτου κατασκευαστή.
Ένας GSM tester  όπως της Rohde & Schwarz CMU200 ή κάποιος της willtek είναι αρκετοί. Αν μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις δλδ.

----------


## dhmhtrios

> χρονια πολλα σε ολους !!!!η οθονη δεν φταιει στο κονεκτορα ειναι το προβλημα (μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες)-εξ οψεωσ παντως φαινεται αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενο -ελεγξε για υγρασια -ανεβασε φωτο της πλακετας και οθονης


 Καλησπερα κ χρονια πολλα.Πρωτον η εξωτερικη του εμφανιση δεν ηταν ετσι αλλα σαν καινουργιο,ειναι το δευτερο που εχω που κ το οποιο προσπαθω να το επαναφερω με καποιον τροπο και δευτερων η οθονη εχει μπει σε αλλο Ν72 κ ειναι οκ.Υγρασια δεν εχει με τπτ,ειναι σε παρα πολυ καλη κατασταση η πλακετα του.Οποτε καποια στιγμη θα γινει κ μια φωτο με την πλακετα.

----------


## dhmhtrios

25042011288.jpg25042011287.jpg Οριστε κ οι φωτο που ζητηθηκαν απο τον φιλο παναγιωτη.

----------


## takisegio

δεν φαινεται καλα ειναι θολες,εχεις πιασει ποτε κολλητηρι;μαλλον θα χρειαστεις και θερμο αερα.αν μπορεις ανεβασε καλυτερες φωτο

----------


## dhmhtrios

> δεν φαινεται καλα ειναι θολες,εχεις πιασει ποτε κολλητηρι;μαλλον θα χρειαστεις και θερμο αερα.αν μπορεις ανεβασε καλυτερες φωτο


 Αυτες ειναι,καλυτερες δεν γινονται.Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη ψηφιακη μηχανη με καλα megapixels.Ξερω τι θα χρειαστω,αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κοιταξω αλλο εκτος τον κοννεκτορα που μου ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω.

----------


## johnnyb

Παιδιά oi  λύσεις του gsm-forum κάνουν δουλειά? Δεν  ξέρω αν μπορούν τα παρακάτω να βοηθήσουν 

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f148...-hang-1042701/

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f148...ad420-1057963/

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/sear...09936432&pp=25

----------


## leosedf

Θα προτιμούσα να μην ακολουθείτε λύσεις απο πακιστανοκινέζομογγολοααφρικάνους. Υπάρχουν λύσεις και στα service manual τα έλεγξε κανείς?
έχεις δεί πως είναι τα αυτοκίνητα τους?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Cn_p7nRF8R...+%26+buses.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CMhkcRtCnU...-funny-car.jpg
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2qj2yuf.../car-funny.jpg
Κάπως έτσι καταλήγουν και τα κινητά με τα σκαλίσματα που προτίνουν συνήθως αυτοί.
Μου αρέσει που κάνουν και εικόνες λες και απευθύνονται σε χιμπατζήδες που δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν ένα manual.
Εκτός αυτού υπάρχουν και service advisories που αναφέρουν τέτοια έκτακτα προβλήματα και τις λύσεις τους.

----------


## johnnyb

Ευστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις σου leosedf  όντως  συχνά κάνουν  κουλά ( wiring κάτω από bga  :Bored:  ) 

(To λεωφορείο τα σπάει 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Cn_p7nRF8R...+%26+buses.jpg

Αν υπάρχει σε μεγάλη  ανάλυση το θέλω για poster  :Rolleyes:  )

----------

